# hi there :)



## sarahlou20 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, im new here  my name is Sarah and im 29.

I believe i have had DR since i was a child . I was convinced it was a vision problem, convinced i couldnt see in 3D but passed all eyetests...i suffer sever OCD , so im so stressed by this right now, im pretty sure i have DR but its more of a sensation n not a vision problem, surely if i had any eyesight issues my optician would of picked it up or i would of had symptoms like banging into things? Im so worried ive never seen things like everyone else? Surely that cant be so but things like my vivion have NEVER changed..just when i get DR i feel like im in a bubble like things re seen in 2d and i have a glass wall over my vision...i guess im just seeking reassurance I CAN SEE NORMAL..SORRY i must sound like a right wierdo  xxx


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey there, welcome to the site 

I'd be hesitant to diagnose you, but altered perception and vision is a common symptom with derealization. If this is something you're concerned about I'd suggest you speak to your doctor if at all possible. DPDR sensations can often cooccur with other conditions such as OCD.

You don't sound like a weirdo to me, so don't worry.

Again, welcome, and I hope you find the information and support you need while you're here


----------



## sarahlou20 (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks for replying guys!!! I find it sooo hard to talk about... im 29 now and i remember when i was about 8 and i remember saying to my nan, i cant see in 3d, i feel like i have a glass wall over my vision. soooo i had my eyes tested and viola! fine!! so i just left it...i think i developed dr because so much was going on in my life and i was a very lonely child  anyway i left it until i got to 25 and i remembered all this...so as i have ocd too my ocd would obsess on this, i didnt eat for 2 weeks  had my eyes tested again just recntly for 3d vision and i can see fine...but i still worry im not percieving everything??? its my ocd doing this im sure....question i suppose im asking is...how do i know i either dont have dr 24/7 my whole life or never at all because my vision never changes just the way i percieve it i guess??? im sure u probably dont understand me  x


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

We understand you 100%...You are describing sypmtoms we all on here are very very familiar with...My vision has been exactly like yours for a long time now but yet I have 20/20 vision according to the optician...

You are absolutely in the right place if ya wanna share anything about your condition...


----------



## sarahlou20 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks guys im glad i joined this forum as i really appreciate any replies, means alot to me...

Im seeing my therapist today-maybe she will be able to help me... im in a panicky mood today becuase my ocd is making me obsess about this and ive booked ANOTHER eyetest for the 25th of oct..im so stupid!! My partner thinks im being silly and i suppose i am.... xxx

Thanks for the link, wow the veil part fitted EXACTLY! Does that mean though that im not seeing things like everybody else? I mean i never bump into anything etc...its just my perception i suppose..i dunno im just scared atm, scared im nt like everyone else :'( x


----------



## sarahlou20 (Sep 29, 2016)

Can u guys describe to me how YOU see...and also how you see compared to the tv? x


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

People often look like cardboard cutouts to me...And i always feel as if I am constantly walking around with a visor just above my eyes...Kinda like a sense of dullness to everything...Everything often seems spacey to me (especially in malls for some reason) I also often find it hard to focus on things intently....If i stare to long at anything in particular i can feel like im almost moving into a trancelike state...

Grey overcast days make the quality of my eyesight deteriorate and i can find it hard to focus on things....Its the complete opposite on bright sunny days...


----------



## KurtCobain (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi sarah, you deffinetely don't sound weird at all. As strange as the perceptual and visual problems can feel, many of us can relate. I am always feeling very loopy and distant, and deffinetly understand what you are describing. The visual problems are anxiety related, when you aren't focusing on your DP/DR and become distracted by something, you don't pay attention to the weird visual stuff which makes things a lot better.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

What I believe happens is anxiety and DP interfere with our concentration levels...This makes it very hard to focus on things visually...

I bet if you asked every person on this site if when they read a paragraph from a book or tried to do a simple maths problem in their head they would tell you that first of all they had to read the paragraph over and over to absorb what the were reading and secondly they would probably have to write the maths problem down to solve it...

Now ask your self? Was i like that before DP? I bet not!

DP and anxiety causes poor concentration....

I actually remember years ago after I first got sick telling a doctor that I thought I had suddenly lost my intelligence and become a dumb f****r

And one thing DP and anxiety sufferers arent is dumb...They are usually insightful, clever, intelligent people who think at a level above the average human...

Dumb people dont develop mental ill health! Why? Because they dont actually care!


----------

